# Banking crisis - ex-pats needed



## TomEdwards1

Dear all, 

We are running a story in the Daily Express about the banking crisis and are eager to speak to any ex-pats who have been affected by it. 

If anyone is interested in a chat with me please send me a message or call me as soon as possible and I will get in touch. 

Kind regards

Tom Edwards 
Daily Express
0208 612 7359


----------

